# Ferry or car rental Cebu



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi


Does anyone know how much it will be to take a ferry with your car on it from Luzon to Cebu or is there a car rental place In Cebu that I can rent a car from that will not try to make me pay for a dent or chip that was there for the last year already. 

On the net I have seen some places but they are very expensive compared to the place I used in Olongapo that gave me a newish vios or mazda 6 for around 1800 a day. I like to stop a lot to take photos and go to random places. 

Thanks


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

:clap2:I would suggest that you contact a travel agent who could advise you about taking either a SuperFerry or a ****** Navigation vessel from Manila to Cebu with your vehicle. You should even be able to get round trip tickets. I do not know what it would cost to ship your vehicle because it would be cargo. Go to one of the travel agents in one of the SMs there in Manila and they can advise you.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank, I I will do that as soon as I get back in a few weeks. 


Take care


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how much it will be to take a ferry with your car on it from Luzon to Cebu or is there a car rental place In Cebu that I can rent a car from that will not try to make me pay for a dent or chip that was there for the last year already.
> ...


Several years ago I used Super Ferry Lines from Manila to Masbate. Be sure you get/reserve a private cabin for comfort and safety. Comes with a locking door and private restroom and air conditioning. That is considered here as "first class." It includes the food but I found the food worse than horrible. So pays to bring enough snacks and munchies to last the trip. Also might want to bring a bit of purified drinking water along...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Was it filled 2-3 times capacity? After the Donna Paz went down I'd never get on one.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Was it filled 2-3 times capacity? After the Donna Paz went down I'd never get on one.


Actually no. It had plenty of passengers but seemed to have room for many more. Was a wonderful overnight trip. Except for the food I had no complaint and would do it again if going there..


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

We sailed from Manila to Dipolog/Dapitan which took 3 days, 2 nights. Food was not bad, stayed in a cooled sleeping area but the beds were not comfortable. We used ****** Navigation and it would have been better had the vessel not have engine trouble 2X. We were delayed in Bacalod and in Cagayan de Oro. On the trip back, there weren't many problems except for storms at sea between Bacalod and the vessel pitched and bobbed. I was OK but my wife got seasick. We also sailed, at another time, from Dipolog to Cebu City, took 10 hours. No problems there.


----------

